# So, I recently had some issues with my charge....did root do it?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

So, first of all, I'm all for rooting and all, but about a week after my charge was rooted, it stopped notifying on text messages and it wouldn't make the sound or vibrate either. So, I took it to my verizon rep she did a factory wipe to see if it fixed it. (Everything was backed up so it was ok.) It did fix that issue, but another arose, all of my google apps (Gmail, Market, Maps, etc) were all gone and the app drawer was full of empty holes and she finally decided the phone had software issues and gave me a new one. Has anyone had this issue? Im thinking it may be rooting that did it but I'm not sure. If no one else has, it was probably a bad device. It was also much slower than my new one.
Edit: Also, on a sidenote, I did nothing to make this change occur, it happened literally overnight.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, the factory data reset did not play well with the rooting.
I had flashed the Voodoo Lagfix which rooted the phone and all of a sudden, a few days later, the music player stopped recognizing mp3s. I factory reset it and the same thing happened. There was no Market app (to restore Titanium Backup) along with all the google apps and a whole bunch of diagnostic "settings" shortcuts appeared on the screen. 
I doubt it was a defective device. What you could have done to fix it was flash an ED1, or ED2 stock ROM. I flashed an ED1 ROM and it fixed everything.

I let the OTA bump it up to EE4 and I sat on it for a day, thinking I wasn't gonna mess with it anymore, and then the Gingerbread leak happened. I flashed Gingerbread....it was too buggy...brought it back to stock again and decided to go with Gummycharge, and so far there hasn't been any real issues. It has its hiccups but they're miniscule.
Overall it's a brilliant ROM and I love it and feel like I have a brand new $600 device. Once I get a little more saved up I will leave a nice donation to Kejar31...he seriously deserves it.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmm.....well my verizon rep (Who is also my friend) thought she broke it so she insisted I got a new phone lol. In the future, how could I get rid of root if I needed to in that situation? It was be an odin, right?


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

All you would of had to do is factory reset it from recovery and all the system app would have been restored and everything else backs up through google. It is really hard to break this phone. Unless you screw up odin or voodoo

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, the rep did the normal factory result within settings>privacy. She didnt know what root was and I didnt need to tell them I voided my warranty lol.


----------



## BrianTX (Jun 17, 2011)

Just flash the ed2 full factory tar with the samsung flashing software, this should fix anything that can be done to this phone.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah just hope they dont check and send you a 500$ bill cause it happens

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

You should have never brought a rooted phone to VZW...


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> You should have never brought a rooted phone to VZW...


What happens with root stays with root

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thing is, since she did a factory wipe, everything I did, including root, is gone lol.


----------



## Thorn11166 (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought you had this resolved???


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Old thread lol.


----------

